# Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney



## Libra (Apr 30, 2014)

I got my copy of the game today and I'm looking forward to playing! <3

So, who else has this game? ^_^


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 30, 2014)

still waiting for a north american release....


----------



## Libra (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played a bit (about 45 minutes) and to my surprise, this game is in Dutch! I wasn't expecting that, though I've played _Professor Layton_ games in both English and Dutch, so I guess I should have know. It's rather weird; after having played _Dual Destinies_ - which was entirely in English - I'm suddenly reading and listening to a Dutch-speaking Phoenix. I'm not sure yet whether I'll change the language of my 3DS. On the one hand, I think I prefer Phoenix in English, but on the other, I kinda like Layton in Dutch, so I might continue playing in Dutch, anyway (though I'm mostly thinking the parts in court are going to be rather interesting if they're in Dutch, hm...).

Anyway, I haven't played _Miracle Mask_ nor _Azran Legacy_ yet, so I can't say how much game play is different compared to those other games, but I do like what they've done with the puzzles and hint coins, which is that when you click on a location, it shows you how many puzzles and hint coins are hidden. Very nice!

I've only solved two puzzles so far and they were easy enough, but this is only the beginning of the game, so I can't really say what the others will be like (since I've read a few complaints that the puzzles are too easy in this game). I'll find out soon enough, though! ^_^

The graphics seems okay, but not having played the previous _Professor Layton_ games, I'm not sure how much difference there is (but I will say that it shows that two styles are being mixed together, though nothing I can't get used to). The puzzles so far are somewhat... cute, though. Not sure how to describe it, but I like them, so no complaints from me there. ^_~

I'm really enjoying the story as well so far. I actually LOL'd at what was shown, because it reminded me of something and I'm sure most people will recognize it as well (not saying what it is, though ^_^). I'm definitely looking forward to continuing playing tomorrow (and since tomorrow is a holiday, I don't have to work, so yay!).



Volvagia said:


> still waiting for a north american release....



Yeah, I've read about that. Is there a reason why it's not out yet? I thought such games would come out first in the USA and then in Europe, actually.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm also waiting on a North American release, the game looks amazingly fun (and stars two of my most favorite characters)!


----------



## Libra (Jun 11, 2014)

For those who haven't seen the trailer yet:






Seems like the game is coming out in the USA on August 29th!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not sure if I like the sound of the Professor Layton side of it. :/ I've never been a fan of puzzle games like that, since I can't really get into them. I can buy it already, but I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## nammie (Jun 11, 2014)

AHHH finally a North America release date I'm so happy sob


----------



## n64king (Jun 11, 2014)

At first I was like "i dont care" but then the Trilogy will be on 3DS even if it's eShop only, I'll feel better having played a previous one lol Even if it's irrelevant.


----------



## Libra (Jul 15, 2014)

I've finally begun playing this game again (I've just finished chapter four and have in total played a little over 19 hours). It's great, but I kinda took a break because I felt like the trials were taking too long. That's a personal opinion, though, and a bit hard to explain. I'm thinking it's because this game is a combination of two different games. I mean; I've played Dual Destinies and had no problem whatsoever with the length of the trials. But that's because it was _only_ Ace Attorney. Here at some point I just wanted the trial to be over so I could go solve some puzzles and do some Layton stuff, if that makes sense.

The trials are interesting, especially the cross-examinations. It can be quite helpful that you can use hint coins in court, actually. It's optional but I've done it a few times and it works very well. And yes, to me, the trials are a bit long but they can also be quite funny (or exactly the opposite) and Phoenix' reactions are - as always - hilarious (that or you kinda want to hug him).

The story is very good so far and I think it can only get better (I've only played four chapters but a lot has actually already happened in those). As for the puzzles, so far they haven't been too difficult, but that's a matter of personal opinion and not something that bothers me (if anything, it's a somewhat welcome change after a trial).

And I ended up changing the language to English. I had no problems with a Dutch-speaking Luke and Professor Layton, but the court stuff in Dutch was just a "No, thanks" in my mind. I didn't even play for five minutes before quitting my game, changing my settings and starting up my game again, haha. Still, it's interesting to hear the different voices, but not something I could get really used to.


----------



## Libra (Jul 21, 2014)

I finished playing this game last night (eh... more like this morning, actually) and I had a _blast_ with it! I did say that at first I felt like the trials were too long and I think I still feel that way, however, later in the game there is a better balance between the puzzles/adventure part and the trials, so it's okay (more than okay, even).

The story is absolutely brilliant, but oh so very sad at times (nothing new if you've played any Layton or Wright game) and I admit I had to wipe away a few tears more than once. The characters are amazing (so much love for the Inquisitors!); some are funny, some are quite the opposite, and then others you want to reach through your screen and slap them silly, haha. And then there is Constantine - Inquisitor Barnham's dog - who is absolutely adorable and who I wanted to hug, haha.

The puzzles are indeed a bit on the easy side, but I think that works well as a balance for the trials. Hint coins are everywhere (nothing new there either) and the fact that you can use them in court is a great bonus, if only because it avoids having to use an on-line guide if you're stuck.

In the trials you get five "chances" (again, nothing new) and if you lose all of those, you get the option to reload a save file, restart the trial or return to the title screen (similar to Ace Attorney). So, the advice I got on the Dual Destinies thread applies here as well; save as often as you can.

A few comments, but nothing spoilerish. Unless you use a guide, there is a high chance you will miss a certain puzzle. Then there is also another puzzle which only can be found post-game, because the story moves forward and you don't get the chance to search the area. Neither puzzle gets sent to Ridelle so you can't go there to solve them; you have to search the area where they are. Unfortunately the puzzle I missed is one I can not get back to and I will place the reason why under a spoiler (even though it's not that much of a spoiler, but... you never know).



Spoiler: About the puzzle I missed



When you finish the game, let the credits roll and so on, you'll have the option when you start your save file again to begin the last trial or start somewhere in the middle of the story. It's in a specific chapter that this puzzle can be found (if you're really curious, it's number 62 in chapter 7). However, because it was late and I was half asleep, I didn't pay attention when saving my progress (I had been searching for hint coins I had missed) and accidentally saved over my original save file, instead of using another slot. As a result I've locked myself out of the story mode; meaning I can still go from one location to the other, but the characters are gone and I can't start a chapter again. It's my own fault, really, but I'm a bit annoyed because I'm missing just ONE puzzle and I really don't want to play this entire game again for just that one. So, in short, either a) make sure you don't miss this puzzle, or b) pay attention when saving your progress after you've finished the game. (Or, for me; c) don't play this game when you're half asleep, haha.)



Then there is also the DLC content which becomes available after completing the game and which is absolutely hilarious! This has made me laugh so hard and love these characters even more. It's not finished yet (new download every Friday) and I'm very much looking forward to the rest of it.

I'm also very much looking forward to the remake of the original trilogy coming to the 3DS this Winter, if only because I want to play with Maya more! She's such an amazing character and the interaction with Phoenix is so funny. It was very nice being able to play with her.

In short, if you love Ace Attorney and Professor Layton, then you will definitely enjoy this game. I'll be looking forward to seeing other people here play this so we can discuss this game in more detail!


----------



## Libra (Aug 22, 2014)

The game will launch in NA on August 29. I'm looking forward to seeing what others think of it! <3


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 22, 2014)

never got this game despite always wanting it. Guess I'm gonna buy it now. =D


----------



## Libra (Aug 25, 2014)

A few short videoclips can be found here.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm so ready for this game! I've been resetting my old games to tide me over until this comes out lol I'll likely get it digital


----------



## Peoki (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this game! Always loved the Layton and Phoenix Wright series, though I'll admit I haven't played many of the Professor Layton installments. (mostly because fatigue+logic don't go well together. ha! /excuses) 

I preordered the game during E3, so unfortunately I'll have to wait longer than I would like since the Monday following this weekend is a holiday. and after that, fall semester begins


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 26, 2014)

Got to admit, I'm a huge fan. I've played every single game in both series. Will definitely buy it when it comes out in NA. Not much longer!!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 26, 2014)

Professor Layton series helped during my recovery from an elbow injury.
Played all of them again.
Looking forward to Aug 29th.


----------



## unravel (Aug 27, 2014)

Got Azran legacy a week ago and I can't wait for the game I can't play AA because of restricted age
Anyway Carmine Accidenti get it?


----------



## Draco (Aug 27, 2014)

i just bought phoenix DD so gonna be a wile before i get to this plus might wait till phoenix 3pack comes out as DD was my 1st phoenix game and have yet to play a layton game.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Two more daysss :'D


----------



## Libra (Aug 28, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing people play this game! Don't forget to download the extra content (only available after you've completed the game, though) because some of the special episodes are absolutely hilarious! <3


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 28, 2014)

I never played any of the Professor Layton games, but I have enjoyed playing all of the Phoenix Wright games. I would most likely get this game on this weekend.


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)

It's 12 AM now can we get it? xD


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying this maybe at the weekend...


----------



## Peoki (Aug 29, 2014)

Holy heck. I'm impressed with BestBuy's standard shipping. What usually takes 2 days, only took 1 day to arrive in my city! I pushed back my plans a bit so I could be home to receive the package. haha =_= really glad I didn't have to wait through the long weekend for this.


----------



## Libra (Aug 30, 2014)

The launch trailer:


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

Im getting to play this for Free Via i DL the IM to cheap to buy this so ill go to my friends house and play his App. lol


----------



## Vinathi (Sep 1, 2014)

I really want the game, but I'm gonna have to wait for it to go on sale. 
I also have to get my hands on Dual Destinies soon, but I really want to play it after the 123 AA game comes out in December. I forgot everything about the storyline since it's been years. T_T


----------



## Peoki (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinathi said:


> I really want the game, but I'm gonna have to wait for it to go on sale.
> I also have to get my hands on Dual Destinies soon, but I really want to play it after the 123 AA game comes out in December. I forgot everything about the storyline since it's been years. T_T



Dual Destinies is on sale for $17.99 USD (-40% of $29.99) until September 4th!
I'm really liking PL vs PW so far. The puzzles haven't been too difficult; some of them being a lot easier than others.


----------



## rndrn (Sep 1, 2014)

I won a nintendo contest on release day and my prize was an eshop copy of the game! Never played a game in the series but it looked like a fun game and is thus far proving me right!

The puzzles I figured out with little challenge, but the court room setup took me a minute to get used to. I've settled in now and I crave those challenging moments more and more!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 1, 2014)

Got it and it took forever to download.  It takes a lot of blocks.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 3, 2014)

I really can't wait for my copy to arrive! I ordered it from Amazon on Sunday and it should be here on Saturday (nearky a whole week! Darned Amazon, E bay's faster! )


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't have it yet, but I'm definitely asking it for it for my birthday since Pokemon OR/AS don't come out until after my birthday.

I've never played a PW or PL game but I've watched walkthroughs on them and they look awesomeeee.


----------



## unravel (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm still at chapter 1 because I'm too busy. It's funny especially the one "I don't have the glasses with me don't look at meee"


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 3, 2014)

I got it today! I'm really really liking it (technically I got it yesterday but I didn't get a chance to play it). It's so much darker than I expected it to be to be honest but it's kind of refreshing.


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I got it today! I'm really really liking it (technically I got it yesterday but I didn't get a chance to play it). It's so much darker than I expected it to be to be honest but it's kind of refreshing.



I actually got it yesterday myself. I love it, even though I haven't had much a chance to play it. I remember how excited I was to play it when I saw the trailer I believe, years ago.


----------



## Peoki (Sep 3, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I'm still at chapter 1 because I'm too busy. It's funny especially the one "*I don't have the glasses with me don't look at meee*"



I know that feel. ;_;

Haven't had time to play since fall term started yesterday . 
Since I'm not too familiar with the Layton series, is it normal for them to recycle puzzles? I've gotten a couple in PL vs PW that were nearly identical.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the game last weekend, but I have been too busy to play it yet.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I finished it in a day. What is my life..


----------



## azukitan (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so disappointed that they didn't use Lani Minella's voice for Luke. OTL


----------



## Libra (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I got it today! I'm really really liking it (technically I got it yesterday but I didn't get a chance to play it). It's so much darker than I expected it to be to be honest but it's kind of refreshing.



Yeah, it is quite dark; I was surprised a few times at just _how_ dark it is. But it's a great game, anyway.


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

Still busy in school so I'm still Chapter 3 in Azran I think Chapter 5 .__.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought it the day it released, but I've been so busy with animation work that I didn't fire it up until last night. And I'm so totally in love.

My only gripe is that I wish they would've stuck with the same voice actor that Phoenix had in Dual Destinies, I think it fit him more, but so far I'm still loving it. 

I also haven't ever played a Layton game all the way through - I only dabbled with the original for a little while, so I'm being introduced to his world for pretty much the first time. It's such a beautiful game, and I'm still in the very beginning.


----------



## Libra (Sep 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Still busy in school so I'm still Chapter 3 in Azran I think Chapter 5 .__.



I just finished Chapter 2 in Azran Legacy. I'm so slow with certain games lately. x_x


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Guysss, take your time finishing Azran Legacy. It's the series' last installment, so you should SAVOR IT.


----------



## Libra (Sep 6, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Guysss, take your time finishing Azran Legacy. It's the series' last installment, so you should SAVOR IT.



Haha, I'm taking my time. It's just that I'm playing this game in French (instead of English or Dutch), so I'm being slower than usual (well, that's my excuse for _this_ game, anyway ).


----------



## Alice (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, this track. THIS TRACK.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I'm so disappointed that they didn't use Lani Minella's voice for Luke. OTL



This is probably my biggest issue with the game. They didn't use her voice for the movie either. From what I heard, both were done by a different company than usual or something (probably due to one being a movie and the other being a crossover) which is why it didn't get redubbed. I could ignore it for the movie since Luke is only like... 10 and a half for that, but he just sounds too young to me in this game. 

But yes, moving on... I loved the game a lot. I think the crossover was amazing (and I usually can't stand crossovers beyond fighting games) and I would love to see more crossovers between the two games. Definitely darker than I expected at points (despite how dark the games can get) and finished it within 2 days as usual for Professor Layton and Ace Attorney games for me. This was actually a pretty special thing for me too since both of these series were recommendations from the same friend of mine.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 7, 2014)

At first I was like Phoenix Wright meh but then trailer and now hype.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 8, 2014)

This game is amazing!  I'd never played Phoenix Wright but now I'm gonna play the series


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

So I got this game once it came out, being a huge fan of Professor Layton and all, I've gotten to... I think about Chapter 3 in it until I took a break from it??
It took me by surprise so much, first of all some voice actors, like Luke's sounded much different to me, so I assumed he had a new voice and all, something I could get over, and then just
All the dark stuff in it. I couldn't believe it, I thought I was gonna cry because of how dark some of the things in the game were so far. 
And then all the parts where you play Phoenix's parts, I've never played a Phoenix Wright game until this game and like, it's difficult for me to get used to, I honestly don't think I'd be able to play a Phoenix Wright game if that's all you do in it ;-;


----------



## unravel (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Chapter 4-5







0:20 - 7:15
Aww dem feels I'm gonna...
Phone ringing
checks fb
Friend: Omg this guy is so cute im gonna die
Me: *types* Wow you made my day kid. Thanks for ruining the drama.

4:11

This is my first time seeing him mad >.>


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 18, 2014)

RisingStar said:


> So I got this game once it came out, being a huge fan of Professor Layton and all, I've gotten to... I think about Chapter 3 in it until I took a break from it??
> It took me by surprise so much, first of all some voice actors, like Luke's sounded much different to me, so I assumed he had a new voice and all, something I could get over, and then just
> All the dark stuff in it. I couldn't believe it, I thought I was gonna cry because of how dark some of the things in the game were so far.
> And then all the parts where you play Phoenix's parts, I've never played a Phoenix Wright game until this game and like, it's difficult for me to get used to, I honestly don't think I'd be able to play a Phoenix Wright game if that's all you do in it ;-;



I have to ask but what parts of the Phoenix Wright portion are you finding difficult to get into?


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2014)

I purchased it ages ago as I'm in England. I have played all Layton games and can say you wont be let down by this game. ID say it is definitely one of the best this year


----------



## unravel (Sep 18, 2014)

I spend a lot to time so I'm done chapters 4-7 today lel


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got this game last night! I've never played Phoenix Wright before, but I've been a fan of Layton ever since the Curious Village, and I've waited for and played them all! It's so nice to see him and Luke back in action again! I mean, the Mystery room is fun and all but... Professaaahhhh!


----------



## Beachland (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm on the fence about buying this, I've never played a game from either of these series but it looks fun. Would it be too confusing for me or should I get it anyways?


----------



## Libra (Sep 18, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I'm on the fence about buying this, I've never played a game from either of these series but it looks fun. Would it be too confusing for me or should I get it anyways?



Well, if you have the possibility to do so, then I'd suggest downloading the demo for _Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies_. It's a Phoenix Wright game and the demo should give you a good idea of what the game is like and whether you'll like it or not. There are no demo's for Professor Layton but if you like puzzles and riddles, then you might like those games.

As for this one, if you've never played either series, then I'm not going to say "Buy it, you won't regret it!" Thing is that you might not like Professor Layton's gameplay, or you might not like Phoenix Wright's gameplay, or... you might like both, but not the combination of the two.

I'm aware that's not exactly helpful, but I just mean that it's kinda hard to say whether you should get it or not. I talked to a friend about this game who absolutely adores the Professor Layton games, but Phoenix Wright just isn't her cup of tea, so to speak.

Also, you should know that this game is quite dark. If you're familiar with Phoenix Wright, then that won't surprise you all that much. But if you're only familiar with Professor Layton, then it might not be what you're expecting. In your case, however, it'll depend on whether this would bother you or not. But don't worry; there's also a lot of humor, though, so it's not only and always dark!

So, in short; try the demo if you can and I'm sure other people will give advice as well, so you should have some more info soon. ^_^


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I'm so disappointed that they didn't use Lani Minella's voice for Luke. OTL



I'm actually really pleasantly surprised that it's Maria Darling and not Lani. I think that Maria does a better job at acting. When playing through the US version I would sometimes literally cringe from how bad Luke's voice acting was. I mean, don't get me wrong Lani can do the job very well and I also like how she sounds deeper which I think is more appropriate for the original trilogy when he's older, but sometimes I think her acting sounds a little... clunky. Take this for example. When Maria does it I think her delivery and overall acting is better and I feel genuinely bad for Luke when he starts crying. But when Lani does it the first time I saw it I actually laughed. Which kind of took me out of the mood of the scene.

Whew, Sorry I just assaulted you with a wall of text but that's my 2-cents.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that with the NA version of the game, there are certain words in the dialogue that still have European spellings? Like why did Nintendo give us such a big delay if they weren't even going to change the words and keep the British voice actors. :| 

Needless to say I'm not that far into the game, but I'm absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 20, 2014)

Will be starting soon  I'm buying a used copy from someone who had already finished it.


----------



## Libra (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have my copy anymore at the moment; I gave it to someone else so they can play it. Of course, that means I can't download the DLC that comes out each Friday.

Make sure to download the DLC after completing the game! It has some excellent videos and stuff!


----------



## Libra (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my game back today. The person hasn't played it that much; only a few hours. Turns out they don't like the Phoenix Wright gameplay, which I can understand. Too bad, but what can you do, eh?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 1, 2014)

I started it last weekend and loved it. I'm currently in Chapter 7(Couldn't play any further, weekend ended). I really hope that they would release more Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright titles in the future.


----------



## Libra (Oct 3, 2014)

I thought there would be more posts here.  I'm curious as to what other people think about the game!


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm done with everything so I'm playing special episode


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that with the NA version of the game, there are certain words in the dialogue that still have European spellings? Like why did Nintendo give us such a big delay if they weren't even going to change the words and keep the British voice actors. :|
> 
> Needless to say I'm not that far into the game, but I'm absolutely loving it so far.



Hi, a Brit here. We ask ourselves these questions almost every single game release.  There have been  (and with smaller publishers there still are)  times where we've waited a year or more for a game to come out here after it's been released in NA, yet there will be no actual differences made to the game itself. 


I've been considering getting this game. I've played a _Phoenix Wright_ game and loved it, but I have no experience with _Professor Layton_ titles.


----------



## nammie (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally managed to buy the game yesterday, and for the most part I like it but I'm not fond of Phoenix and Maya's voices 
also, do the puzzles get harder....? I've only finished chapter one, but it seems like compared to previous Layton games the puzzles are a lot simpler and sometimes just require... luck more than an actual strategy (i.e. before they used to give actual solutions, as well as the minimum number of moves needed when you solved a puzzle, now they just seem to say good job???)

this game is also a lot darker than I expected lol


Spoiler



like when they actually burned that girl who was accused of being a witch?? omg





Jaebeommie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that with the NA version of the game, there are certain words in the dialogue that still have European spellings? Like why did Nintendo give us such a big delay if they weren't even going to change the words and keep the British voice actors. :|
> 
> Needless to say I'm not that far into the game, but I'm absolutely loving it so far.



I don't mind the voice actors or European spellings, since those are the spellings we use in Canada lol
however I also do wonder why it took them SOOO long to release it in NA, since like you said they 
didn't seem to change anything...

also wish they kept the original Japanese voices as an option for us to pick


----------



## Peoki (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally had the chance to finish this game over the past weekend. 
Without getting into spoilers, I'm not sure how I feel about the ending and overall experience. I'd say it's an average game that is great for newcomers of either series. I'm not too familiar with the Layton series (though I have played them to an extent), I was disappointed with the amount of recycled puzzles. I personally did not find them difficult at all- with the exception of one or two puzzles. On a more positive note, I did enjoy the variety of puzzles in this game and am actually more interested in picking up the Layton series again.

PL vs PW definitely leaned more towards the trial aspects. No complaints there since I'm a fan of PW; however, I found the trials to be quite easy. They dropped a lot of hints and repeated lines throughout. I was hoping for a gradual increase in difficulty and was disappointed when I didn't get that. 

*Tl;dr *Great game, but nothing amazing.


----------



## Libra (Oct 17, 2014)

Been a while since I finished this game. Let's see... Yeah, the puzzles are quite easy but I thought that worked as a nice change/break from the trial sections. While I loved the trials I felt that they were too long at times (I agree with Peoki; the game leans more towards the trial aspects). And in all honesty, I wasn't too fond of the whole cross-examining multiple witnesses (that's my opinion, of course). But it's a great game, anyway.


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2014)

_Shu Takumi initially had doubts about Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney:

Capcom?s Shu Takumi wasn?t always up for the idea of Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. As he explained to Game Informer, he ?disliked the thought of using the Ace Attorney universe to do a simple crossover with another franchise.?

It was because of Level-5 CEO Akihiro Hino?s goal with the project that led Takumi to become more open to the idea. Hino hoped Takumi would be involved and ?wanted to do more than just borrow the series? title and some characters?. 

Takumi?s full comments:

I personally disliked the thought of using the Ace Attorney universe to do a simple crossover with another franchise. But Mr. Hino (Level 5?s president), who has always been a fan of Ace Attorney, had wanted to do more than just borrow the series? title and some characters; his goal had been to have me on the project, and hearing that put me at ease and I gladly agreed to his proposal. I suggested the idea of having witch trials, and became the writer and director of the Ace Attorney parts of the game.

With this game, I was able to bring to life something I wouldn?t have been able to in the actual Ace Attorney series: trials that take place in a world where magic exists._

Source here.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 22, 2014)

Libra said:


> ...his goal had been to have me on the project, and hearing that put me at ease and I gladly agreed to his proposal.


Aww. I hope he had fun working on the project cause it seemed like it when I played the game  Mybe it motivated him to work on Dai Gyakuten Saiban? 



Spoiler



it's a shame it ended up with a laytonesque ending where everything isn't magic... I know it wouldn't work especially with the Layton universe, but it would be pretty cool if it ends up being magic after all.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have to admit, I got this game mainly because PHOENIX WRIGHT!!1 but I did end up liking the Professor Layton side of the game as well. The puzzles were quite fun to solve!

Also, you don't know how much I loved the animated cutscenes. Makes me wish there was an Ace Attorney anime.


----------

